# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Dr House - Reconnaissance cognitive & science cognitive

## randriano

Bonjour,

Premirement, je suis fascin par le personnage de ce diagnosticien narcissique et super-intello, David Shore le ralisateur a vraiment de l'imagination!!

Avez-vous dj vu la saison 6 pisode 15?
Il y a l'utilisation de la reconnaissance cognitive, on met des tas de trucs sur la tte de la patiente pour savoir ce qu'elle pense (et l'image de sa pense s'affiche sur l'cran d'ordinateur) et aider sur son diagnostic.
Est-ce qu'un tel matriel existe dj?

----------


## randriano

Je crois que certains d'entre nous n'ont pas encore vu cette pisode donc j'explique un peu le truc.
Le patient avec des fils attachs  sa tte srement pour voir l'activit de son cerveau est plac devant un cran o on dfile des images. Grce  la raction de son cerveau, l'ordinateur peut reproduire l'image de ce qu'elle pense

Bon, c'est sr c'est pas clair mais ceux qui matrisent la science cognitive se manifestent, merci

----------


## behe

Salut,
Rcemment, je suis tomb l dessus.
Le cas de l'pisode a l'air bien plus pouss (je n'ai pas vu l'pisode)

----------


## randriano

Ton lien est intressant, a montre  quel point notre cerveau sera bientt totalement dchiffr. Des ordinateurs et robots qui pensent comme l'humain, qui composent (artiste) seront bientt possibles

----------


## cortex024

> Ton lien est intressant, a montre  quel point notre cerveau sera bientt totalement dchiffr. Des ordinateurs et robots qui pensent comme l'humain, qui composent (artiste) seront bientt possibles


oui et non, pour moi on en reste trs loin.

Ici visiblement (mais a depuis longtemps) c'est bas sur les zones qui s'activent dans le cerveau.

de l  reconstituer ce qu'on s'imagine dedans en "image", comme les rves par exemple je pense qu'on en est encore trs loin.


Mais en tout cas  ::D: , si un jour on pourrait revoir comme un film notre rve ca vaudrait les meilleurs blockbusters du cinma  ::mrgreen::

----------


## randriano

Dchiffrer totalement le cerveau est peut-tre loin mais il suffit de comprendre ses fonctionnements et l'muler en algorithme.
Je suis certain que bientt des ordinateurs qui raisonnent comme l'homme naitront. a fait plus de 2 sicles que la psychologie existe.

Ce qui m'intresse c'est pas de lire le cerveau des autres, c'est d'en synthtiser un ordinateur quivalent. Si l'ordinateur commence  apprendre ds maintenant comme un bb, un enfant, lui au contraire c'est en moins d'annes qu'il deviendra plus intelligent que 100 savants runis. C'est dangereux => Terminator, Eagle Eye, I Robot, etc

----------


## cortex024

> Dchiffrer totalement le cerveau est peut-tre loin mais il suffit de comprendre ses fonctionnements et l'muler en algorithme.
> Je suis certain que bientt des ordinateurs qui raisonnent comme l'homme naitront. a fait plus de 2 sicles que la psychologie existe.


oui mais tu sais la psychologie  ::yaisse2::  
ps: les psys sont encore plus drangs que leurs patients. quand on entend l'analyse qu'ils font sur 20h de consultations, 15 minutes et un peu de bon sens donneraient le mme rsultat  ::roll:: 




> Ce qui m'intresse c'est pas de lire le cerveau des autres, c'est d'en synthtiser un ordinateur quivalent. Si l'ordinateur commence  apprendre ds maintenant comme un bb, un enfant, lui au contraire c'est en moins d'annes qu'il deviendra plus intelligent que 100 savants runis. C'est dangereux => Terminator, Eagle Eye, I Robot, etc


oui mais bon. actuellement l'intelligence artificielle (dans le sens premier, celui de ton exemple) ca n'existe pas encore!

ce qu'ils appellent IA, ce n'est jamais qu'arriver  des rsultats seul mais prvus! leurs fameuses IA bidons sont incapables de rellement "rflchir" et voluer dans l'inconnu.
prenons un exemple pour bien me faire comprendre:
un robot doit raliser un dplacement du lieu L1 vers L2.
supposons qu'il dispose comme dplacement D1, D2 et D3
on lui a fourni un moyen d'enregistrer ses expriences, ainsi qu'une directive pour lui faire optimiser son trajet.

ton robot va effectivement tester diffrentes directions et russir  optimiser au maximum son trajets avec ses 3 dplacements (et certainement plus vite que l'homme).

Mais l'homme-lui, aura rflchis et invent un type de dplacement D4 qui rend encore plus rapide que la meilleures combinaisons des 3 autres.

le robot (sa fameuse sois-disant IA) en est incapable.  :8-):

----------


## yetimothee

> ps: les psys sont encore plus drangs que leurs patients. quand on entend l'analyse qu'ils font sur 20h de consultations, 15 minutes et un peu de bon sens donneraient le mme rsultat


Inscris-toi en tant que psy, tu vas faire un maheur.

Sinon, il est pour moi vident que nous ne sommes que des ordinateurs (voir robots) hyper-perfectionns. On a d'une part la machine (le corps + le cerveau) et d'autre part le programme (ce qu'on appellera l'esprit).
Nous sommes dotes de ce qu'on appel une facult "d'apprentissage", (ce qui existe dj d'une manire trs succincte dans certaines IA) et c'est cette facult qui nous rend si imprvisible. 




> ce qu'ils appellent IA, ce n'est jamais qu'arriver  des rsultats seul mais prvus!


Et alors ? Nous aussi nous sommes prvisibles. Regarde, tu connais la raction qu'auras ton meilleur pote si il trouve un portefeuille rempli d'argent dans la rue, et si il trouve le tiens. C'est juste qu'une IA, actuellement, est tellement basique que la dtermination de ses "penses" est intuitive (en plus du fait que c'est nous qui l'avons cod).

Donc pour revenir au sujet, oui, recrer une image pense par un tre humain en analysant les ractions de son cerveau, c'est loin d'tre de la science-fiction. Nous n'avons juste pas encore une connaissance suffisamment globale de nous mme pour en arriver l. 
Un jour surement, l'analyse de ce qui se trouve dans notre inconscient se fera  l'aide d'lectrodes et d'un ordinateur, et plus avec un psychiatre.

Ceci dit, il faut garder en tte qu'une telle application permettrait de voir certaines dystopie (Le meilleur des mondes, par exemple) rellements ralisables.

----------


## cortex024

> Inscris-toi en tant que psy, tu vas faire un maheur.


faudra que j'y pense  ::): , vu la majorit d'incomptent dans le secteur  ::ccool:: 




> Sinon, il est pour moi vident que nous ne sommes que des ordinateurs (voir robots) hyper-perfectionns. On a d'une part la machine (le corps + le cerveau) et d'autre part le programme (ce qu'on appellera l'esprit).
> Nous sommes dotes de ce qu'on appel une facult "d'apprentissage", (ce qui existe dj d'une manire trs succincte dans certaines IA) et c'est cette facult qui nous rend si imprvisible.


trs trs succincte et incomplte en rapport aux dimensions de rflexions du cerveau humain





> Donc pour revenir au sujet, oui, recrer une image pense par un tre humain en analysant les ractions de son cerveau, c'est loin d'tre de la science-fiction. Nous n'avons juste pas encore une connaissance suffisamment globale de nous mme pour en arriver l. 
> Un jour surement, l'analyse de ce qui se trouve dans notre inconscient se fera  l'aide d'lectrodes et d'un ordinateur, et plus avec un psychiatre.
> 
> Ceci dit, il faut garder en tte qu'une telle application permettrait de voir certaines dystopie (Le meilleur des mondes, par exemple) rellements ralisables.


je n'ai pas dis que c'tait impossible, j'ai dis qu'on en tait encore trs loin  :;):

----------


## yetimothee

De toute faon, je ne pense pas que la puissance de calcul des ordinateurs actuels ni mme la technologie pourrait reproduire convenablement un cerveau humain. Et je ne sais pas quelle capacit il faudrait  un DD pour contenir autant de chose que ce que nous avons en mmoire ?

Qui sait, peut-tre serons nous encore vivant quand la premire vraie IA naitra ?

----------


## cortex024

> De toute faon, je ne pense pas que la puissance de calcul des ordinateurs actuels ni mme la technologie pourrait reproduire convenablement un cerveau humain. Et je ne sais pas quelle capacit il faudrait  un DD pour contenir autant de chose que ce que nous avons en mmoire ?
> 
> Qui sait, peut-tre serons nous encore vivant quand la premire vraie IA naitra ?


je l'espre en tout cas, mais si a fini comme dans I robot sauvons nous  ::lol::

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Et je ne sais pas quelle capacit il faudrait  un DD pour contenir autant de chose que ce que nous avons en mmoire ?


Question intressante. J'ai donc fait un petit calcul:

Supposons qu'on arrive  retenir un numro de tlphone  la seconde (soit 10 octets). Au bout de 20 ans (ge o on peut raisonnablement se considrer comme intelligent), et compte tenu de 8 heures de sommeil par jour, on aura en mmoire 4.2 gigas.

Bon, vous allez me dire le cerveau n'est pas fait pour retenir des numros de tlphone, il retient mieux un visage, par exemple. Bon.

Supposons qu'on arrive  retenir un visage en 10 secondes, on va dire avec une dfinition de 256 x 256 bytes (c'est pas norme, mais l'exprience montre qu'on ne mmorise que peu d'lments d'un visage). Au bout de 20 ans, on aura une mmoire de 2.7 teras... Soit un ou deux bons DD du commerce.

Et c'est l'hypothse haute. Que celui qui arrive  retenir plus d'un numro de tlphone  la seconde me fasse signe. Je pense qu'on surestime beaucoup les capacits du cerveau humain.

----------


## cortex024

> Et c'est l'hypothse haute. Que celui qui arrive  retenir plus d'un numro de tlphone  la seconde me fasse signe. Je pense qu'on surestime beaucoup les capacits du cerveau humain.


effectivement un numro par seconde  ::mouarf:: 
mme en retenir 5 de suite en 5 secondes ca relve de l'impossible pour moi  ::mouarf:: 

non mais l tu ne parles que des capacits mmoires.
la dessus il est clair qu'un ordinateur (forcment) surpasse depuis des annes et des annes le cerveau humain.

l par contre o l'ordinateur (IA) est encore loin, c'est concernant la rflexion. (pas la rapidit de cette dernire videmment qui est ultra-ridicule en rapport  un ordinateur)

----------


## Invit

Dans la srie Caprica, ils disent qu'en gros notre mmoire peut contenir l'quivalent de 300 Mo.
Mais ils disent pas si les images sont en jpg et les sons en mp3  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon je crois que la technologie de "lecture de pense" la plus avance actuellement et celle de l'criture par la pense.
Pareil, pleins de capteurs sur la tte, et un alphabet sur l'cran d'un ordinateur. Le cobaye regarde la lettre qu'il veut crire et en fonction des zones du cerveau actives, la machine trouve  quelle lettre il pense.
Alors comme a c'est un peu nul, parce que ce systme existe dj en regardant juste l'oeil du cobaye pour voir quelle lettre il regarde.

----------


## Marco46

> Sinon, il est pour moi vident que nous ne sommes que des ordinateurs (voir robots) hyper-perfectionns. On a d'une part la machine (le corps + le cerveau) et d'autre part le programme (ce qu'on appellera l'esprit).
> Nous sommes dotes de ce qu'on appel une facult "d'apprentissage", (ce qui existe dj d'une manire trs succincte dans certaines IA) et c'est cette facult qui nous rend si imprvisible.


Je suis pas d'accord avec ton analogie. La machine c'est le corps, a ok. Le processeur et la mmoire (et pas le programme) c'est l'esprit. Le programme nous l'crivons et nous l'excutons nous mme en permanence selon notre propre volont, avec pour limitant notre environnement du moment.

C'est la phrase de Sartre : "La libert ce n'est pas de faire ce que nous voulons mais ce que nous pouvons."




> Et alors ? Nous aussi nous sommes prvisibles. Regarde, tu connais la raction qu'auras ton meilleur pote si il trouve un portefeuille rempli d'argent dans la rue, et si il trouve le tiens. C'est juste qu'une IA, actuellement, est tellement basique que la dtermination de ses "penses" est intuitive (en plus du fait que c'est nous qui l'avons cod).


Une IA n'a pas de pense car elle n'a pas de volont et elle n'est pas intuitive car pour tre intuitive il faudrait qu'elle soit biologique.

Une IA actuelle c'est un programme qui excute tel ou tel morceau de code selon telle ou telle condition.
Que ce programme soit capable de gnrer des conditions (ce que tu appelles l'apprentissage) pour derrire gnrer son propre code  excuter n'en fait pas d'elle pour autant un tre pensant et intuitif.

Rien ne prouve que la cration d'une IA soit simplement possible scientifiquement. Pour moi a ne l'est pas du fait de l'absence de vie. On pourra simuler mais on ne pourra pas crer. Sauf si l'on considre le clonage d'tres humains comme de la cration d'IA.

----------


## cortex024

je rejoins un peu ton avis Marco46, comme je l'expliquais de manire caricaturale dans la seconde partie de mon post

d'ailleurs, on dit I*A*

mais c'est quand mme beau, juste pour le rve, d'imaginer un jour un robot ayant une I(A) se rapprochant mchamment du cerveau humain.
mais ca peut aussi faire peur  :8O:

----------


## Invit

> Et alors ? Nous aussi nous sommes prvisibles. Regarde, tu connais la raction qu'auras ton meilleur pote si il trouve un portefeuille rempli d'argent dans la rue, et si il trouve le tiens. C'est juste qu'une IA, actuellement, est tellement basique que la dtermination de ses "penses" est intuitive (en plus du fait que c'est nous qui l'avons cod).


On est actuellement incapable d'expliquer la naissance d'un message nerveux,  part dans le cas des rflexes, donc une raction  un stimulus.
Ce que tu dis, c'est que TOUTES nos actions pourraient tre ramenes  des ractions  un stimulus. Une bte succession de If Then Else en somme.

Cela reviendrait  dire que nous sommes incapables de crer. Que les symphonies de Beethoven sont une combinaisons de rflexes acquis. Personnellement j'en doute. Attention, je ne cherche pas  faire intervenir Dieu l-dedans ou quoi que ce soit. Et pour moi l'Homme n'est mme pas un "animal dou de raison", mais un animal tout court.
C'est pourquoi je rejoins Marco, et je ne pense pas qu'une IA soit concevable.

Et en plus de a, je pense que crer une IA imitant l'Homme est, au mme titre que crer le robot humanode parfait, totalement inutile. A part pour le challenge ou le ct gadget.

----------


## yetimothee

> Une IA n'a pas de pense car elle n'a pas de volont et elle n'est pas intuitive car pour tre intuitive il faudrait qu'elle soit biologique.


Une IA actuelle n'a pas de volont. Il suffit de lui en donner une. Imaginez qu'on donne  une IA une rgle de "survie". L'IA doit pouvoir tout faire, sauf se dtruire. A ce sens, on lui donne une volont, car elle va voluer dans l'optique de ne pas mourir. Notre volont ne vient pas de nul part. Actuellement, on ne peut pas vraiment le faire, car ce genre de choses nous chappes, mais admettez que c'est en rflchissant  ce sujet que cela deviendra possible. Bien sr, il se peut que vous ayez raison, mais n'omettez pas le fait que vous pouvez avoir tort. Parce que si vous avez tort, vous passez  cot de beaucoup de choses.




> Et en plus de a, je pense que crer une IA imitant l'Homme est, au mme titre que crer le robot humanode parfait, totalement inutile. A part pour le challenge ou le ct gadget.


Dans toutes les uvres de science-fiction (Starwars est la plus connue dans ce domaine je pense), les humanodes servent d'esclave. Vous ne pouvez pas dire que a n'est pas une chose rv de tout les hommes, d'avoir un esclave ? Imaginez, c'est lui qui va travailler  votre place, et pendant ce temps vous, vous restez tranquillement  vous occuper de vos passions. Bon, je serais contre une telle utilisation car cela reste thiquement trs incorrect et le jour o y a plus de robots, on est vraiment dans le caca.




> Le processeur et la mmoire (et pas le programme) c'est l'esprit.


Non, je maintiens que notre esprit c'est un programme. Ce programme fonctionne beaucoup avec la mmoire. D'ailleurs, pour parler grossirement, je dirais que le disque dur c'est l'inconscient et que la mmoire vive c'est le conscient. 
Enfin l aprs c'est suivant sa conception de la chose.

----------


## Marco46

> Non, je maintiens que notre esprit c'est un programme. Ce programme fonctionne beaucoup avec la mmoire. D'ailleurs, pour parler grossirement, je dirais que le disque dur c'est l'inconscient et que la mmoire vive c'est le conscient.


Ta vision est profondment dterministe, c'est ce qui nous spare. Si notre esprit est un programme cela signifie que les penses qu'il gnre sont pr-programmes et que nous n'avons aucun libre arbitre. Ce que je conteste  ::): 




> D'ailleurs, pour parler grossirement, je dirais que le disque dur c'est l'inconscient et que la mmoire vive c'est le conscient.


Le disque dur tu y as accs, c'est la source principale des donnes en mmoire. L'inconscient pour un tre humain c'est l'ensemble des vrits refoules car trop dures  assumer. Je vois pas le rapport avec un disque dur.
D'ailleurs une machine ne devrait pas avoir d'inconscient puisqu'elle n'a pas d'motions. Comment pourrait-elle refouler une vrit sur la base de la peur ou de l'angoisse puisqu'il n'y pas de pathos pour elle ?




> Une IA actuelle n'a pas de volont. Il suffit de lui en donner une. Imaginez qu'on donne  une IA une rgle de "survie". L'IA doit pouvoir tout faire, sauf se dtruire. A ce sens, on lui donne une volont, car elle va voluer dans l'optique de ne pas mourir.


Cela reste un comportement programm. Un humain a le choix de survivre, ou pas. C'est justement sa pense qui lui permet de faire le choix dlibr de se suicider alors qu'un animal sera pouss instinctivement  tout faire pour survivre. L'humain dpasse ses instincts animaux par la pense qui devient prioritaire (cf le test de la boite et du Gom Jabbar de Gaius Helen Mohiam dans Dune :p).




> Notre volont ne vient pas de nul part.


a on ne sait pas encore, on ne peut rien affirmer  ce niveau. Pour rpondre  cette question il faudrait savoir ce qu'il y a avant la naissance et aprs la mort, et tout simplement s'il y a quelque chose.




> Actuellement, on ne peut pas vraiment le faire, car ce genre de choses nous chappes, mais admettez que c'est en rflchissant  ce sujet que cela deviendra possible. Bien sr, il se peut que vous ayez raison, mais n'omettez pas le fait que vous pouvez avoir tort. Parce que si vous avez tort, vous passez  cot de beaucoup de choses.


Oui bien sr. J'ai pas dit que c'tait inutile, j'ai dit que ma conviction personnelle tait que ce n'tait pas possible. C'est une croyance, pas une vrit scientifique.

----------


## Invit

> Dans toutes les uvres de science-fiction (Starwars est la plus connue dans ce domaine je pense), les humanodes servent d'esclave. Vous ne pouvez pas dire que a n'est pas une chose rv de tout les hommes, d'avoir un esclave ? Imaginez, c'est lui qui va travailler  votre place, et pendant ce temps vous, vous restez tranquillement  vous occuper de vos passions.


Si. Je dis juste que a ne sert  rien qu'il soit humanode. Le corps humain est limit, pourquoi s'imposer ces limites lors de la cration d'un robot ? Il faut crer un robot qui rponde le mieux aux besoins. Pourquoi faire un robot qui ferait les mmes choses que nous, alors que l'on est capable d'en concevoir qui font mieux que nous ?
Tu prends une chane d'assemblage, mme si un jour on a l'humanode parfait, je pense que personne ne voudra remplacer les traditionnels bras articuls que l'on a actuellement. Ils rpondent au besoin mieux qu'un humain, ou un humanode.

C'est pareil pour l'IA. Les ordinateurs ont tellement plus de possibilits que le cerveau humain, pourquoi vouloir leur ajouter des choses inutiles (et dangereuses) comme le libre-arbitre, la duplicit, les motions ?

----------


## cortex024

> L'inconscient pour un tre humain c'est l'ensemble des vrits refoules car trop dures  assumer. Je vois pas le rapport avec un disque dur.
> D'ailleurs une machine ne devrait pas avoir d'inconscient puisqu'elle n'a pas d'motions. Comment pourrait-elle refouler une vrit sur la base de la peur ou de l'angoisse puisqu'il n'y pas de pathos pour elle ?


loin de moi l'ide de jouer aux professeurs mais ca m'a fait tiquer  ::oops:: 

ce que tu dfinis ici est le subconscient!

l'inconscient ce sont les choses ancres en nous, rflexes et autres automatismes.  ::ccool::

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Une IA n'a pas de pense car elle n'a pas de volont et elle n'est pas intuitive car pour tre intuitive il faudrait qu'elle soit biologique.


La biologie, ce n'est que de la chimie, et la chimie est modlisable sur ordinateur. En fait toute machine de Turing est modlisable sur une autre machine de Turing. La question se rsume donc  a: sommes-nous une machine de Turing ? Si oui, l'IA forte (c.a.d consciente, avec des motions, capable de cration, ...) est possible. Si non, qu'on me dise ce qu'il y a dans notre cerveau qui ne serait pas modlisable (l'me ? Des phnomnes quantiques ? ).

----------


## randriano

> De toute faon, je ne pense pas que la puissance de calcul des ordinateurs actuels ni mme la technologie pourrait reproduire convenablement un cerveau humain. Et je ne sais pas quelle capacit il faudrait  un DD pour contenir autant de chose que ce que nous avons en mmoire ?
> 
> Qui sait, peut-tre serons nous encore vivant quand la premire vraie IA naitra ?


Je reviens sur cette rflexion que je refute compltement

La capacit de notre cerveau n'est pas du tout si leve en terme de stockage surtout
C'est la faon dont notre cerveau stocke les cerveaux qui laisse penser que c'est des tra de traoctets. Mais non, notre cerveau ne stocke pas les souvenirs comme des vidos si claires et de bonne rsolution comme les vidos dans un petit lecteur MP4 ou d'une leon comme un document Word bien soign, oh que non
Regardez la taille de nos ttes et imaginez la minituarisation que l'homme russisse  faire aujourd'hui
Ct stockage, *je ne donne que quelques gigaoctets  notre cerveau*,  force de beaucoup tudier par exemple, notre cerveau oublie beaucoup de dtails des souvenirs surtout les moins importants pour laisser de la place




> Rien ne prouve que la cration d'une IA soit simplement possible scientifiquement. Pour moi a ne l'est pas du fait de l'absence de vie. On pourra simuler mais on ne pourra pas crer. Sauf si l'on considre le clonage d'tres humains comme de la cration d'IA.


Si, c'est trs possible (scientifiquement).
Le risque aussi c'est que l'intelligence par apprentissage future des ordinateurs risque de ne pas seulement de copier l'intelligence humaine mais de crer un autre type d'intelligence, dangereux pour l'humanit.

----------


## Marco46

> Si, c'est trs possible (scientifiquement).
> Le risque aussi c'est que l'intelligence par apprentissage future des ordinateurs risque de ne pas seulement de copier l'intelligence humaine mais de crer un autre type d'intelligence, dangereux pour l'humanit.


Jusqu' preuve tu contraires on en a jamais cr une.

Donc tant qu'on en a pas cre une la rponse est : on ne sait pas. Comme pour Dieu.

----------


## Invit

> je ne donne que quelques gigaoctets  notre cerveau


Je dirais mme beaucoup moins.
Pour info un gros bouquin, c'est 1 Mo en txt.

----------

